# Miracle Grow - Question on Versions



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi, I have a bag of "Miracle Grow Organic Choice Garden Soil" and realized that it is not the "Organic Potting Soil" mix that has been recommended. On the packaging it shows:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total Nitrogen
0.0002% ammoniacal
0.0001% water soluble nitrogen
0.097% water, insoluble nitrogen
Phosphate (p2o5) 0.05%
Soluble Potash (k20) 0.010%

Derived from : Poultry litter and manure

Contains 0.097% slowly released available nitrogen
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Can I use this mixed with crushed coral (soft water)? Or do I need to wait until spring arrives with choices showing up in stores or from my yard... We are frozen in this time of year darn it


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't have a label from the MGOC potting mix, so I can't compare the two. But I do not remember the potting mix listing "ammoniacal" and "water soluable" nitrogen.

My guess is that you could use it, but be prepared to test for ammonia and nitrites and do lots of water changes. It may take longer than usual for the tank to be fish-safe, but the plants should love it. And use lots of fast growing plants, especially floaters, to use up the ammonia.


----------



## penfold (Dec 7, 2010)

You can find the labels for each on Miracle-Gro's website. The MGOC garden soil and potting mix have the exact same numbers except for potash, which is 0.1% for the garden soil and 0.05% for the potting mix. They sound like very similar products, and I'd treat them as such.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I used Miracle Grow Organic Choice Garden Soil In my 40L NPT. I mineralized, got it wet and let it dry, the soil for over 4 months, 5 or 6 dry outs. Added gravel cap and water about 2 weeks ago, same day I added 7 full sized swords in pots and duck weed, waited a week and added a pair of paradise fish. After another week and a few days, also know as monday jan 31st, I tested the water. My results were ammonia 0ppm and nitrates 5ppm tap water comes @ .5ppm ammonia and 10-15ppm nitrates. I think the mineralization process is what is key here. That and adding large healthy well established nutrient loving plants from the get go helped too!:razz:

so just use the dirt but not if you are in a hurry...


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you for the quick replies! I remember reading about mineralization somewhere on this forum so I will look it up again. I do feel better about using it  And since "mineralization" is key here I am especially interested


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

Anytime the soil you are using has manure in it, mineralization is a good idea.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 3, 2009)

Here & Here

Hope that is helpful!


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you for the info on the Garden variety. Darn! it looks like I will have to wait for spring when that stuff shows up in the stores again. Back to planning


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 3, 2009)

If you have a Lowe's store nearby, you can order it online and get it shipped to the store - if you don't want to wait until it comes in seasonally.

Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Soil - lowes.com


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

Good idea. I had not thought of that. It is about 80 miles away but my Mother lives in that direction so....

Thank you


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 3, 2009)

No problem. Actually need to order some myself.

Happy planting!


----------

